# Datumskonvention 1 January vs 1st January



## SlaterB (26. Mrz 2008)

ich überlege gerade, wie ich englische Dati korrekt schreibe und habe mir schon mal den deutschen Punkt abgewöhnt:
1 January statt 1. January

irgendwie habe ich noch in Überlegung, 1st, 2nd, 3th oder ähnliches statt einfacher Zahlen zu schreiben,
Java bietet das in SimpleDateFormat aber nicht an,
bei meiner bisherigen Suche im Netz scheint das auch nirgendwo üblich zu sein

z.B.
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/ISO_8601
http://isotc.iso.org/livelink/livelink/4021199/ISO_8601_2004_E.zip?func=doc.Fetch&nodeid=4021199

kann jemand was dazu beitragen?

selbst wenn es nicht üblich ist für Dati, sondern nur für Aufzählungen oder sonstiges:
was sind die richtigen Bezeichnungen pro Ziffer (falls ich mir das selber dazubauen will)?


----------



## maki (26. Mrz 2008)

Daten im englischen Format sind vielfältig, nicht alle englischsprachigen Länder haben dieselben Konventionen/Standards.


1st of January (britisch?)
01.01.2008 (Australien zB.)

etc. pp.

Glaube in den Staaten nimmt man den Bindestrich anstatt des Punktes, auch kommt sdort zuerst der Monat, dann der Tag:
01-01-2008

Merkt man beim ersten Jänner aber nicht


----------



## SlaterB (26. Mrz 2008)

nun, auf Zahl + Monat ausgeschrieben + Jahr bin ich schon festgelegt,
nur noch die Frage 1 vs 1st,

immerhin habe ich nun ne Seite gefunden die mir die korrekte Schreibweise vorgibt
http://www.thehistorychannel.co.uk/site/this_day_in_history/this_day_January_3.php

3rd January
23rd January

gleich ein paar Fehler weniger 

in Java gibts das aber nicht, müsste ich schon selber zusammeneditieren oder?


----------



## MiDniGG (26. Mrz 2008)

Also ich hab grad ma en bisschen geschaut. Und absolut nix hilfreiches gefunden. Aba naja da kurz nach 1, 2, 3 oder was anderes abfragen is ja kein Prob. Have fun


----------



## Gerald (26. Mrz 2008)

Bei länderübergreifenden Projekten empfiehlt sich unbedingt das ISO-Format: JJJJ-MM-TT
Das wird überall verstanden.

Eine Quelle zur Vielfalt:
en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Date_and_time_notation_by_country

Beste Grüße
Gerald


----------



## SlaterB (26. Mrz 2008)

ah, da stehts ja mal:



> United Kingdom
> 
> Dates are written traditionally in day-month-year order, using a slash as the separator. This order is used in both the traditional all-numeric date (e.g., "31/12/99") as well as in the expanded form (e.g., "31 December 1999"). Sometimes the ordinal number for the day before the month is written down (e.g. 31st December 1999).


nun gut, genauer wirds wohl nicht, danke


----------

